# Renaissance Style Chi Clothes



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi all,
I'm a member of a group that weares renaissance style clothing at our events. I plan on taking Weazle out to some of the events with me and am looking to make him some garb of his own. Does anyone know where I can find some good patterns that are easy to make? I can sew a little bit, but am not great at it. Alternately, are there any places that sell renaissance period Chi Clothes?


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, I only have one suggestion. I know that a few members here have there own websites and offer custom stuff. 

I'm not trying to leave anyone out, but I can only think of Shanatink right now and her website is called tinkerbell's Closet. She might be able to do a custom order for you. Or anyone that actually sells their own line of clothing.

I haven't seen any of what you're looking for while shopping. The closest would be victorian-style dresses, which weazle may frown on. :lol:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

That sounds cool...I hope you guys find some clothing.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

That sounds sooo cool.
When you find something can you post a pic of you and Weazle together dressed up? We'd love to see!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that Weazle would frown on the dress... lol. He was already a little unsure about the shirt that I put on him the other day. I'm sure that he wouldn't tolerate me trying to put a dress on him... lol I'll put out some feelers to the other members that have stores and see if they can help. I appreciate that sugestion. I'll definitely post pictures once I get weazle his new outfit.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

customs the only thing availabel for any kind of sca or ren faire garb wear for dogs, (ive looked im a rennie and a pirate myself was sca but kind of faded out)

what events are you attending?!

nice to see another reenactor in the ranks of chihuahua-dom lol


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

foxywench said:


> customs the only thing availabel for any kind of sca or ren faire garb wear for dogs, (ive looked im a rennie and a pirate myself was sca but kind of faded out)
> 
> what events are you attending?!
> 
> nice to see another reenactor in the ranks of chihuahua-dom lol


I do the ren faire, and a foam fighting game called dagorhir.. SCA is a close enough point of reference  Did you ever find anything for your Chi? and if so, where did you get it?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

awsome, ive done a few foam core fighting events (larps) but im mostly a renny/pirat faire, sca was too strict for my liking...
i wasnt able to find anything this past season (i work/attend nyrf as well as 3 smaller fairs in ct) vixie workes with me 1 because shes my service dog, though i dont know of many events that allow dogs other than those of the acts/vendors...
for vixie last season i just made her a jester collar with bells on in black and red (my colours) to give her some kinf of 'garb' but couldnt find anything otherwise...im hoping for the comming season (which both dodger and vixie will be attending) to either modify a dog coat pattern to be a little more pirate/ren or make a matching jester colalr for dodger...

what kind of char you play?! mabe i could give you some ideas as to what you could make...


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I've never done SCA, but have heard that they are very very strict. In dagorhir, we don't really have character classes or character types like some of the other LARPS do. It focuses mainly on fighting (with no magical spells). I guess that makes my character a fighter (as well as all around smart alec... lol) Our unit colors are black and white, although recently that's becoming more relaxed. I should get a picture of myself in my garb that is the loudest most obnoxious neon yellow green that you've ever seen. I'd actually wear it, but the material does not breathe at all. It's just like wearing a plastic bag... lol. There's a story behind that one... lol. I wear a basic peasant top and pants, when I'm in garb. I have a Tabard with our logo that I wear over that.I can sew somewhat. So If I make it myself it has to be relatively simple


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

if you can find/get your logo small enough to basically fit on your pups back, you could make him a kind of tabbard (im thinking a horse blanket style) in your colours make it like a regular dogs coat only make it longer on the sides and do simple tabs then put your logo on the top(his back) and you have a tabbard/mini horse blanket, hed definatly be a noble (though tiny) steede.
*hmm mind starts working...wonder what the markets like for ren dog clothing lol...
if you look online at joust horses and such it might giv you some ideas...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Any luck? I can't wait to see pics of Weazle all dressed up.


----------

